# Middle grounds



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

3 days and a wake up and i'll be on my way to the Famous gulf of mexico middle grounds!
Any of you guys have tips or techniques you are willing to share?
Were going for mangrove snapper, A.J , and whatever is left that is legal.
leaving march 18 3pm, returning march 20th 6am............ So stoked..


Im bringing salted mackerel, salted shrimp, live pinfish, live shrimp...
3 rods 1 is 7ft starr rod med heavy 30 -50lb with Shimano Trinidad 30 loaded with 40 lb mamoi diamond mono, 1 Starr 50 to 80, Shimano Tyrnos 20 loaded with 80 lb power pro.
and a med light berkley lightening rod with 5500 ambassador loaded with 40 lb power pro.

Have hooks mostly circles from 1/0 to 9/0 200 yds 80lb fluro leader. 30 yds of 25lb fluro, 50 yds of 50 lb flouro
and about 30 yds of 40 lb coffee steel leader.
Just cast 15 lbs of egg sinkers from 1 to 8 oz........
Anything im missing? Besides alot i have left out? Suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Maybe a couple of sabiki rigs, in case a school of baitfish move in under the boat. There's nothing like fresh, lively bait caught on the fishing grounds. Also, I'd try and take a 20-25lb class spinning rod as well, rigged up with either a single trebel on wire, or a circle on flouro for freelining or casting a bait to a dolphin fish that happens to pop up. Good luck


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Trip rescheduled.... Mechanical problems. so April 29th is the new date.. Exploring the deep waters of the gulf. Scamp, Red, Yellow fin, yellow mouth, Misty, Warsaw, Snowy and
Amberjack with some giant porgies and Snapper better look out....

And they pretty much comped a 10 hr snapper trip for tomorrow. Awsome service there at Hubbards marina


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Well, i did the 10hr full moon trip last night.
It was fun, probably 27 or so people on board. Capt. Mark tried like hell to get us fish.
First stop was a 2 and a half hr ride. 
We chit chatted with people around us and ate cheeseburgers.. Food was good.
First stop was dead. I think 1 grunt was pulled up in about 40 minutes. Then a big octopus.
Capt. mark gets on the P.A says. i dont know about yall but this is lame....
So off to another spot about 30 mins away. 1 hr later we arrive. Same slow fishing.. Then all a sudden a few baby red groupers start coming up. I get one about 22 inches devent and let go.. Pick at a few grunts and porgys.
Off to another spot 30 mins away.. Same slim pickens.. Then another move.... finally a huge mango comes up... Then a couple gags.. in the 19 to 24 inch range. I myself must have caught 5 or 6 baby scamps.
Well 4 am arrived and we packed it in..
Took a snooze in a bunk for the ride in.. Weather was fantastic, fishing very slow... Company was thrilling everyone was festive and generous.

Final tally on the boat that i saw was about 40 grunts, 1, 5lb plus flounder 20 porgys, 2 mangrove snapper... and about 15 beeliners. and 5 octopus.

Will is a fun guy, very knowledgeable. Great boat and crew.. capt . Mark is an ambitious funny person.. I know the fishing was very slow.. But hey we all worked for em.. Guess the moon just didnt make em hungry. Fish were under us but just had lockjaw..

Had me some fantastic fried grunt and porgy dinner..
Cant wait till april 29......... Thats going to be a fantastic trip.


----------

